# Winchester mod 70 classic - value?



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Trying to confirm value on a rifle. It's a Winchester model 70 classic 7 rem mag. stainless with plastic stock. Rifle has muzzle break (not the boss system). New Haven, CT manufacture. It's used in good condition.

Been searching online gun auction/sale sites, but not seeing this specific model. Any thoughts on value?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

edit: oops, sorry, my link was to a wood stock blued version. Lemme keep looking

-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

A good rule of thumb when selling an item on a place like Utah Gun Exchange - charge more than it is worth.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Honestly though - I would just look for other similar rifles (even if they are different calibers) and see what the going rate is.

I usually ask a little more than the rifle is worth to leave space for bargaining


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Bax* said:


> A good rule of thumb when selling an item on a place like Utah Gun Exchange - charge more than it is worth.
> 
> Hope that helps!


I been in the business of selling used items for over thirty years now...almost 20 of those years in the used gun business...and I just got to disagree with this approach. It is probably the biggest mistake you can make. Your asking price is the gateway to a completed sell. Most buyers of used stuff have a fair idea of what asking prices are on the item they want to buy and if your item meets the criteria for the item the buyer wants he will ALWAYS can the seller with a fair asking price first. Ask too much, he won't even call, ask too little and he'll come in suspicious. When I get ready to sell an item I first research the asking price(better yet the selling price if you can find a sight like eBay that gives that information) and working on the assumption that most sellers ask too much, I try and be just below most of them. This strategy has worked for me. Remember, the seller seldom dictates the final selling price. An item is worth what someone is willing to pay!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> I been in the business of selling used items for over thirty years now...almost 20 of those years in the used gun business...and I just got to disagree with this approach. It is probably the biggest mistake you can make. Your asking price is the gateway to a completed sell. Most buyers of used stuff have a fair idea of what asking prices are on the item they want to buy and if your item meets the criteria for the item the buyer wants he will ALWAYS can the seller with a fair asking price first. Ask too much, he won't even call, ask too little and he'll come in suspicious. When I get ready to sell an item I first research the asking price(better yet the selling price if you can find a sight like eBay that gives that information) and working on the assumption that most sellers ask too much, I try and be just below most of them. This strategy has worked for me. Remember, the seller seldom dictates the final selling price. An item is worth what someone is willing to pay!


 Sorry BP, I guess my comment wasn't received as intended. I was just joking.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Bax, you never need to say sorry to me. About half the time I misread, over complicate, misunderstand or react in some stupid way to other peoples' posts. I stick with this forum cause most of the time I get forgiven for my outbursts and over the top comments. Thanks Bax for being a great administrator.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> Thanks Bax for being a great administrator.


 Well shoot man, now I am gonna have to make you a mod for a comment like that :mrgreen:

The pay sucks, the hours are long, and people send you mean PMs.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

So bp, with your 20 years experience, what do you think its worth?


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Cabela's in Lehi has one in .338 Win Mag for just under $1000 with a scope but no brake.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Winchester-Model-Classic-Stainless-Win-Mag/2363591.uts

So for yours I would figure around $900 even with the brake.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

DallanC said:


> So bp, with your 20 years experience, what do you think its worth?
> 
> -DallanC


I am not real active in the gun market any more so I wouldn't dare guess. I will tell you that if you look at Gunbroker.com(a sight that does show actaul sales) you'll see a very low sale percentage and that is because people are just asking to much money for their stuff. KSL, although no guns is a great example of people asking to much. When was the last time you saw even a fair price for something on KSL. Surprisingly, I see a lot of good used firearms at fair prices at some of the pawn shops around town.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

The rifle has a Leupold Vari X IIc 3x9x50 on it...$399 retail. I'm probably going to try and sell the rifle with the scope.

It's a great rifle, just don't need/want the 7 rem mag anymore.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Whats the range for a pre 64 270 with a Leupold 3x9 compact scope, stock has some scratches but the bluing on the barrel is perfect.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

bugchuker said:


> Whats the range for a pre 64 270 with a Leupold 3x9 compact scope, stock has some scratches but the bluing on the barrel is perfect.


If your selling it anytime soon...you should probably list it for about $1800 :mrgreen:


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

bugchuker said:


> Whats the range for a pre 64 270 with a Leupold 3x9 compact scope, stock has some scratches but the bluing on the barrel is perfect.


With pre-64 Winchesters, originality is key. If the barrel's been cut down or replaced, if the stock, butt plate, or barrel have been altered or refinished in any way, or if additional holes were drilled to accommodate a scope mount, value is going to take a significant hit. Examination in person or by detailed photos by someone who specializes in pre-64 Winchesters and knows what to look for is the only way to accurately assess value.

So even with your description of the rifle's current condition, the honest answer to your question is I dunno.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

To put the 7 Mag in perspective, we have a 30-06 M/70 Classic super grade down at the store that we have to sell as used, it looks like it might have been fired once. The stock is perfect, and is absolutely stunning. I haven't seen more figure in a stock in a long time. We are asking $999.99 for it. We've had it for the better part of a year.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Loke said:


> To put the 7 Mag in perspective, we have a 30-06 M/70 Classic super grade down at the store that we have to sell as used, it looks like it might have been fired once. The stock is perfect, and is absolutely stunning. I haven't seen more figure in a stock in a long time. We are asking $999.99 for it. We've had it for the better part of a year.


Only one reason this gun has not been sold. Not tryin to tell someone how to run their store or anything, but after a year in inventory...well, just sayin.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The reason is that the right person doesn't know that it is there. By the way, the OP's 7mm is worth about $500 if it is in 95% condition. The scope might add $50-100.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Loke said:


> The reason is that the right person doesn't know that it is there. By the way, the OP's 7mm is worth about $500 if it is in 95% condition. The scope might add $50-100.


I like Critters $$ better :mrgreen:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

gdog said:


> I like Critters $$ better :mrgreen:


I was just going by what was in Cabela's without looking at a used firearm book as Loke quite possibly did. But also the one in Cabela's is a .338 which would be a little bit more.


----------

